# A new label



## Joanie (Jul 13, 2007)

*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 13, 2007)

Joan.....So...what the story behind this label???? Another good one!!!


----------



## Joanie (Jul 13, 2007)

Hehe The Schmarty Marty came from a friend of mine. I decided to use that for some of my fruit wines. The wine name came from the the Neil Diamond song...I'm dating myself!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 14, 2007)

*Joan, I love it!!!!*


*I think alot of us here know that song



Ramona*


----------



## Joanie (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh phew!!! I was worried!


----------



## grapeman (Jul 14, 2007)

Wasn't there a Beetles song called "Cherry Cherry"?


----------



## Joanie (Jul 14, 2007)

That was Neil's song. He wrote it.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 14, 2007)

Show's how much I know about those "old" guys



. I'm at least a few years younger!


----------



## Joanie (Jul 14, 2007)

Well...you don't have to be MEAN about it, Appleman!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jul 14, 2007)

Was I being mean, I'm sorry






I just mean I am a few years younger than the Beetles were. They were in their 20's when I was a teen.


----------



## Joanie (Jul 14, 2007)

I was teasin' Appleman. I keep thinking I'm 35!


----------



## scotty (Jul 15, 2007)

Great stuff all around


----------



## PeterZ (Jul 16, 2007)

Joan, I feel like 25 - and I haven't seen 25 for almost 30 years!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 16, 2007)

Sometime I still feel like 25...and 45...and 65....and 105.......and even 5 at times


----------

